# Cost Uk



## Gatti86 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi there

I have attended my first interview for joining Freemasonry in Scotland.

The interview went well expect for when I asked what the financial obligations were of joining i.e joining fee, yearly fees etc.

In witch I was not told what the full cost involved was to join when I asked.

Is this standard practice in a first interview?

Also if anyone on this forum could give me a rough idea as to what the costs involved are for joining I would be most grateful.

As I want to know if I can actually afford to join in the first place before I move forward with things.

Thanks for your time in reading this.


----------



## David612 (Aug 22, 2017)

Gatti86 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have attended my first interview for joining Freemasonry in Scotland.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the brothers got side tracked, they should have no issue advising you of the costs associated as the last thing the fraternity wants to do is cause financial hardship.
The costs vary a lot depending on location and the way the lodges conduct business and the south.

I hear some lodges in the US charge as low as $25 per year in dues but as far as joining fees I'm unsure but to give you an idea, my joining and first year of dues came to approximately $650 AUD but there is also the month dining, raffles, charitable side efforts etc


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 22, 2017)

Not sure there are any Scottish Brethren here so we don't really have the info you need.


----------



## Bloke (Aug 23, 2017)

Gatti86 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have attended my first interview for joining Freemasonry in Scotland.
> 
> ...



Hi...  

Did they give you no indication ? That's not the standard practice, but each lodge (and interviewing committee) might have its own way of dealing this this.

In the past, I've often been a bit nebulous about it, because I've not exactly known.. I ended up remedying that and can quote the cost of by heart - but it will vary from place to place. Keep asking about it, they should not take offense - especially when you explain you do not want to take on a financial commitment you cannot afford. Use those words.

It's close to useless information, but here my mother lodge is $340 per year, my other lodge is $460 (inclusive of GL fees)... then there will be the dinner cost. Some lodges charge a joining fee, some don't. No lodge I am in does now days, but our Grand Lodge does and that cost is $250 as a once off joining fee. We also pro rata your first years dues,  so it is really only when  we know when your initiation is that we can quote the candidate the correct figure.

Dont worry, they will not tithe you and take your first born - if they do - run away !!!! They're not Freemasons ! (unless your first born is a surly teenager.. it might be an attractive price then !  )


----------



## Go49ersuk (Aug 26, 2017)

Gatti86 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have attended my first interview for joining Freemasonry in Scotland.
> 
> ...


Having had your interview I assume you have a proposer and seconder they really should be able to advise you on this and any other questions you may have.


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 15, 2017)

You need to ask the Freemasons you spoke to before.


----------

